# Créer une signature avec logo sur mail



## bidulchose (3 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour, 

Quelqu'un pourrait-il me dire comment créer une signature automatique avec une image en logo avec Mail? Si ce n'est pas possible, est-ce qu'il y aurait une alternative à Mail?

Je vous remercie d'avance,


----------



## CBi (3 Juillet 2008)

Tu vas dans Mail - Préférences - signatures, et là tu peux créer la signature de ton choix, y compris glisser-déposer un fichier graphique avec un logo si ça te chante...


----------



## bidulchose (3 Juillet 2008)

C'est vrai que ça devrait être aussi simple que ça mais malheureusement lorsque je fais ça le destinataire reçoit le fichier image en attaché et non pas dans le texte de l'email...


----------



## pascalformac (3 Juillet 2008)

bidulchose a dit:


> C'est vrai que ça devrait être aussi simple que ça mais malheureusement lorsque je fais ça le destinataire reçoit le fichier image en attaché et non pas dans le texte de l'email...


ce qui est parfaitement normal
car c'est une PJ !

et ensuite tout dépend du logiciel utilisé en face 
 selon qu'il respecte  la mise en page du contenu ( donc pj vue dans le corps de texte)
 ou pas

il y a déjà plusieurs sujets là dessus


----------



## Zyrol (3 Juillet 2008)

Réponse sur ce fil : 

Signature dans mail en html


----------



## bidulchose (3 Juillet 2008)

Merci pour vos réponses, 

J'ai déjà essayé l'astuce décrite par Plovemax sans succès. Le logo apparaît bien dans les préférences sous signatures mais dans le texte nada! 

De plus, j'ai tenté un truc et j'aimerais bien qu'on m'explique le résultat  : 

- J'ai écrit depuis mon webmail un message en html, le destinataire sur Mail a reçu le logo et toute la mise en page sans problème. Un autre destinataire sur hotmail n'a pas reçu l'image? 

Qu'est-ce que vous en pensez? 

En fait, ce que j'aimerais vraiment comprendre c'est comment envoyer un mail avec des images et une petite mise en page rudimentaire et être certain que ça arrive avec la même tête! 

Merci 

PS Pour Pascalformac : Désolé je ne sais pas ce qu'est une PJ, pourrais-tu m'expliquer... merci d'avance.


----------



## pascalformac (3 Juillet 2008)

bidulchose a dit:


> M
> En fait, ce que j'aimerais vraiment comprendre c'est comment envoyer un mail avec des images et une petite mise en page rudimentaire et être certain que ça arrive avec la même tête!


ben justement tu ne peux pas etre certain
Comme expliqué plus haut tout dépend d'en face ( coté lecteur)
de la facon dont  soit son webmail soit son logiciel gerent les messages et respectent ou pas mises en page, typos et inclusion de PJ dans le corps de message 

La majorité des outils actuels respectent plus ou moins la mise en page mais pas tous

 par exemple de Mail à mail , pas de souci 
sauf si...
(voir plus bas)




> PS Pour Pascalformac : Désolé je ne sais pas ce qu'est une PJ, pourrais-tu m'expliquer... merci d'avance.


PJ= Piece jointe

Les PJ ( images, smileys ,sons , videos, signature avec logo  ) peuvent etre placées dans le corps de message avec certains outils ( Mail par exemple)
 mais cela ne garantira aucunement qu'à la lecture il en sera de même

de toutes facons ces PJ sont, et le nom l'indique, des pieces jointes
elles sont donc de toute facon des fichiers "hors du contenu texte"

certains webmails ou logiciels ne les presenteront  qu'à part ( en liste) et à ouvrir une par une
ca c'était la méthode standard au début des mels

d'autres les presenteront en liste à part mais directement lisibles ( c'est déjà mieux)

et d'autres respecteront l'emplacement et ce sera lisible dans le message
( la tendance actuelle , plus conviviale)
-
A cela s'ajoute aussi les règles choisies par le webmail ou logiciel pour traiter tel ou tel type de fichiers ou les mesures anti malware
 parmi les choix : à priori fermé et à ouvrir sous ordre du lecteur,  ou systematiquement ouverts ou ...bloquées ( mesure anti spam)

donc il n'y a pas de méthode garantie

( à part mettre toute la mise en page dans un fichier, et ce dans un format  lu par les 2 cotés, pdf  etc)


----------



## bidulchose (3 Juillet 2008)

Merci pour l'explication... tout ça me paraît assez aléatoire ! Je ne comprend pas comment font les sites qui envoient une newsletter avec une mise en page dans le corps du texte. Est-ce qu'ils ont tout ces problèmes?


----------



## pascalformac (3 Juillet 2008)

c'est souvent un pdf


----------



## Aliboron (3 Juillet 2008)

bidulchose a dit:


> tout ça me paraît assez aléatoire !


Ça l'est !



bidulchose a dit:


> Je ne comprend pas comment font les sites qui envoient une newsletter avec une mise en page dans le corps du texte.


Ils utilisent en général des outils qui ont une qualité un peu meilleure de HTML complexe (mais ça ne résout pas pour autant tous les problèmes déjà évoqués ci-dessus). Thunderbird est un bon logiciel pour faire des messages en HTML complexe. MacBulkMailer passe aussi pour être un bon outil pour ceux qui font des envois en masse...

On trouve aussi fréquemment des message dont les images sont hébergées en ligne. Du coup l'image n'est pas en PJ, le message ne contient qu'un lien et la lecture du message est sensée lancer le téléchargement des images. Heureusement on peut s'en protéger (de ce téléchargement) parce que c'est un moyen très utilisé par les spammeurs de tout poil (intéressant pour eux de savoir grâce à un codage du nom de l'image qui a reçu - et lu - le message qu'on lui a envoyé). Bref, rien de miraculeux là non plus.



bidulchose a dit:


> Est-ce qu'ils ont tout ces problèmes ?


Oui, ceux-là et d'autres. Regarde comment ces messages rendent sur un Webmail, par exemple. Souvent il ne reste pas grand chose de la mise en page et des images... Bref, nous vivons dans un monde (virtuel) imparfait.


----------



## bidulchose (5 Juillet 2008)

Merci Aliboron pour cette réponse détaillée ! 

Je vais quand même tenter le coup avec du HTML complexe. 

A plus


----------



## kaos (7 Juillet 2008)

On t'as dit comment faire alors je rajoute juste deux add pour la créa graphique de signature
souvent utilisés sur les boards de warez 

http://signz.free.fr/

http://sign.mondespersistants.com/


----------

